# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC 331 : allo la Lune ? Ici la Terre

## Netsabes

Lire l'article sur le site.

Ça y est ! Il est là, il arrive : le premier Canard PC de la nouvelle année. On aurait pu continuer les festivités de Noël, se reposer un peu, voire rester au lit, couper le réveil et repousser le retour jusqu’au prochain numéro, mais que nenni ! Le 15 janvier, Canard PC numéro 331 sera en kiosques (et si tout va bien, dans les boîtes aux lettres des abonnés), et il déborde de bonnes choses.
Comment bien commencer l’année ? Pourquoi pas avec un gros dossier sur le phénomène *Star Citizen* ! Pendant qu’ackboo s’est attaqué à la récente version alpha du jeu de Chris Roberts et nous donne ses impressions dessus, Guy Moquette et Ivan le Fou ont enquêté sur le business de *Star Citizen*, son financement participatif, ses vaisseaux virtuels en édition limitée en précommande, son planning mouvant, ses détracteurs, ses fans… Bon, je ne vais pas tout vous raconter, mais il y en a au total pour douze pages de dossier. Mais ce n’est que le début ! Le magazine regorge aussi de jeux, à commencer par les tests, où Pipomantis vous parle de son amour pour *Nuclear Throne*, où Guy Moquette découvre la guerre, la vraie, dans *Helldivers*, où Izual trouve des relents de *Fallout* dans *Underrail*, où ackboo fait vroum-vroum dans *Dirt Rally*, où Maria Kalash regroupe sous son aile *Aviary Attorney*, le nouvel *Hatoful Boyfriend* et*Rusty Lake Hotel*, où on tape sur des gens dans « *Guilty Gear Xrd -SIGN-* »  (ok, je le concède, j’ai copié-collé directement le titre du jeu) et où, enfin, on parle un peu de consoles avec *Pokémon Picross*, *Steamworld Heist* et *Superbeat Xonic*.
Vous en voulez plus, encore plus, toujours plus ? En À venir, Kahn vous parle de Black *Desert Online*, tandis que Guy Moquette plonge dans les eaux d’*Iron Fish*. Enfin, nous faisons un petit tour des prochains jeux en multi local les plus prometteurs, à savoir *Swordy*, *Strikers Edge* et le si bien nommé *Push Me Pull You*. On continue ensuite avec nos En Chantier, où nous essayons des jeux en accès anticipé : cette fois, nos malheureux testeurs de l’extrême sont tombés sur *Warhammer 40,000 : Dark Nexus Arena*,*Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex — First Assault Online* (qui gagne le prix du plus long titre de jeu sur ce numéro, avec les félicitations de la rédac’), *Tempest*, *Who’s Your Daddy*et *Guardians of Orion*. Enfin, terminons ce petit tour des jeux avec un bon petit dossier consacré aux jeux indés français à venir en 2016 (avec *2Dark*, *Machiavillain*, *Umbra*,*Neurovoider*, *Narcosis*…) et une sélection des meilleurs jeux mobiles de ce début d’année.
Et du côté des rubriques, quoi de neuf pour cette année, me demanderez-vous ? Eh bien cette fois en rubriques, nous avons un *Mytholojeux* consacré à la carte dans les jeux vidéo, un *Coin du jeu* sur le *chiffre d’affaires de Steam*, le classique *Cabinet de Curiosités* de Maria Kalash, les News Online, les si bien illustrées *News Hardware* et leur *Tour du Périph’*, mais aussi un *Rétro* consacré aux vieux *Aliens vs. Predator*, un *On y jour encore* sur *DCS World 2.0* (c’est bien entendu signé de l’inénarrable ackboo) et un *Panier garni* sur *Wolfenstein*. Enfin, nous ne pouvions évidemment pas débuter l’année sans une nouvelle recette de cuisine.
Le tout, enrobé dans sa couverture, devrait être en kiosque dès le *15 janvier* pour 4,90€.
—O—*En test*
Nuclear Throne
Helldivers
Underrail
Dirt Rally
Aviary Attorney
Hatoful Boyfriend: Holiday Star
Rusty Lake Hotel
Guilty Gear Xrd -SIGN-
Superbeat Xonic
Steamworld Heist
Pokémon Picross
*À venir*
Black Desert Online
Iron Fish
Push Me Pull You
Swordy
Strikers Edge
*En chantier*
Who’s Your Daddy
Warhammer 40,000 : Dark Nexus Arena
Guardians of Orion
Tempest
Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex — First Assault Online
*Dossiers*
Star Citizen : On a marché sur la thune
Les indés en France : Petit tour des studios locaux
*Et nos rubriques…*
Mytholojeux : la carte
Cabinet de curiosités
Au Coin du jeu : le CA de Steam
On y joue encore : DCS World 2.0
Rétro : Aliens vs. Predator
Panier Garni : Wolfenstein
Les jeux sur mobiles de début 2016
News Hardware
Le Tour du Périph’
Configs de Canard
Download

----------


## Anonyme32145

::lol::   :Popcorn:  Attention au débarquement d'Attachés de Presse !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Mais ce numéro est un spécial ackboo! Vivement la livraison du précieux, que je reprenne une lecture plus saine que mes romans actuels  ::P:

----------


## Sodium

Il était plus que temps, j'ai fini celui de noël depuis une semaine et suis donc profondément désemparé à chaque fois que je dois faire caca.

----------


## Pipomantis

Il arrive quand sur epresse ?  :ouaiouai:

----------


## mp88

Ahah la moitié de la rédac est à l'affût sur ce topic, en attente du shitstorm  ::XD::

----------


## Kahn Lusth



----------


## Kaelis

Vous avez fait monter la sauce sur votre dossier SC, ça va criser dans les chaumières

----------


## graouille

Ça fais combo quand on est donateur star citizen et lecteur sur epresse ?  ::P:

----------


## pipoop

Pas encore de rage?
Le topic star citizen a ete prevenu?
Est ce que vous avez de quoi calmer toutes les aigreurs?
Pourquoi re-tester Helldivers si vous l'avez deja fait sur console et si en plus vous en avez parle dans un des derniers numeros?

----------


## GameHaroZ

> Pas encore de rage?
> Le topic star citizen a ete prevenu?
> Est ce que vous avez de quoi calmer toutes les aigreurs?


 ::trollface::

----------


## Paul Vallon

Le sommaire du numéro 331 auquel vous avez échappé :

On y joue encore : "Alien : colonial marines"
Au coin du jeu : comment la rédaction de Canard PC Hardware a crée le plus long sondage de l'histoire de la presse informatique
En test : Star Citizen
En chantier : Call of Fallout 5 : le meilleur des deux mondes

----------


## natijah

> Il arrive quand sur epresse ?


 :haha:

----------


## Zerger

> Il était plus que temps, j'ai fini celui de noël depuis une semaine et suis donc profondément désemparé à chaque fois que je dois faire caca.


Un gros +1

----------


## Marcus Miragos

Ne reste plus qu'à le voir dans la boîte aux lettres^^

----------


## Eloween

Il arrive quand en ligne ?

----------


## Zohan

> Il arrive quand sur epresse ?


Epresse: le site des gens pressés.

----------


## Silver

Jolie couv' de Couly ! Est-ce que le magazine sera bientôt dans la boutique en ligne ou vous avez décidé de lancer un Kickstarter ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ahah la moitié de la rédac est à l'affût sur ce topic, en attente du shitstorm


C'est bon ça prend de l'avance sur le topic du jeu, le dossier étant forcément erroné/de mauvaise foi  ::trollface:: 

Apocalypse en approche, préparez vos abris de survie, peu en sortiront indemne.

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Aie aie aie, j'ai une semaine de déplacement à partir de lundi matin, est-ce que le gentil facteur me l'aura apporté d'ici à samedi?

----------


## Coyotitos

même pas un mot sur l'occulus ???
je me désabonne.

----------


## jautrem

il a probablement était écrit avant le début des précomandes ^^

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

En plus d'ePresse, nos magazines sont désormais également sur PressReader: http://www.canardpc.com/canard-pc-co...essreader.html

----------


## Eloween

> En plus d'ePresse, nos magazines sont désormais également sur PressReader: http://www.canardpc.com/canard-pc-co...essreader.html


Boulets, je pense que je vais me l'acheter celui là, juste par esprit de contradiction . 
Et pourtant je m'étais juré de ne plus vous donner une thune depuis que vous n'aviez pas su acheter un distributeur à Donuts pour retenir O.Boulon

----------


## Jul Marston

"Ouverture facile - Tournez la page" : elle va me faire l'année celle-là !

----------


## Charlot

Je pense que vous devriez plutôt essayer une formule bimensuelle.

----------


## le gritche

devrait être en kiosque le 15/01.

Pas à Orléans, zut. Je retente demain.

----------


## Jul Marston

À Auxerre, il y est depuis ce matin (Leclerc) pour les canards icaunais

----------


## le gritche

Et elle est où, la justice sociale ?

----------


## Zebb

Des abonnés l'ont déjà reçu ?  :Emo:

----------


## Haraban

Non.

----------


## EvilGuinness

Reçu aujourd'hui. Ca semble être un bon cru, encore. Cette couv'...  ::):

----------


## Catel

Woh les notes. 9, 8, 9, 8, 8, 8.

On revient à l'esprit Joystick 1992 ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Bah

> Woh les notes. 9, 8, 9, 8, 8, 8.
> 
> On revient à l'esprit Joystick 1992 ?


Ils ont décidé de donner une note par module de star citizen ?

----------


## alpyro

Ca sera pour le prochain "Homeworld : Deserts of Karak" ?

----------


## Laya

> En plus d'ePresse, nos magazines sont désormais également sur PressReader: http://www.canardpc.com/canard-pc-co...essreader.html


C'est normal que les avant derniers numéro soient consultable entièrement?  ::mellow::

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Yep, reçu également pour moi. L'article sur Star Citizen est très intéressant, n'en déplaise a certains.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Woh les notes. 9, 8, 9, 8, 8, 8.
> 
> On revient à l'esprit Joystick 1992 ?


Y'a aussi un -23  ::ninja::

----------


## Croaker

J'ai toujours pas compris par quel calcul Pipo arrive à ce chiffre là.

Peut être que je ne mange pas assez de bananes ?

----------


## Jul Marston

Soit je suis ackboo (ce qui m'étonnerait, je ne suis pas vissé devant des simulateurs de vol), soit il est en couple avec ma moitié (ce qui m'étonnerait, heu... ce qui m'étonnerait, elle n'a pas le don d'ubiquité) ; toujours est-il que la perpendicularité des meubles et compagnie et l'attribut de "psychorigide" est également mon lot quotidien ! Sacrées elles !

Quant à devenir membre du B.O.U.E., oui, je veux bien, si on admet que l'océan qui ceint San Andreas est de toute beauté ; j'attends la réponse du Président Izual

----------


## Sutter Cane

J'ai bien aimé l'article sur SC c'est vraiment très bien fourni et instructif nous verrons bien ce que réserve l'avenir au jeu de Christ Robert.

J'ai eu un un gros coup de frustration en apprenant dans l'article rétro sur AVP que le la suite sur PC n'était plus disponible à la vente , j'ai paumé les cds que j'avais  ::O:  d'autant plus frustrant que j'ai toujours le CD de l'extension " Primal Hunt "  ::'(:  .

Et ravi aussi d'appendre que Gabe Newell ne sera pas embêté par Bolloré le gabe il s'est fait des nouilles en corps  ::|:  .

----------


## Jul Marston

Et comme il ne faut pas couper les nouilles au sécateur...

----------


## Jolaventur

> Il était plus que temps, j'ai fini celui de noël depuis une semaine et suis donc profondément désemparé à chaque fois que je dois faire caca.


Ta acheté du Pq quand même

----------


## pipoop

Des soucis de livraison en RP?
Je vois le numero special star wars en kiosque mais pas le nouveau

----------


## LaVaBo

> Des soucis de livraison en RP?
> Je vois le numero special star wars en kiosque mais pas le nouveau


Il est dispo depuis au moins hier au relay de gare de Lyon.

----------


## Pipomantis

> J'ai toujours pas compris par quel calcul Pipo arrive à ce chiffre là.


Et, de mon côté, je n'ai toujours pas compris par quel sorcellerie tu vois mon nom à la fin d'un article de Netsabes  ::ninja::

----------


## Lugmi

> Et, de mon côté, je n'ai toujours pas compris par quel sorcellerie tu vois mon nom à la fin d'un article de Netsabes


On sait tous qu'il est ton multi.

----------


## Netsabes

En plus les signatures sont en début d'article, pas à la fin.

(le -23 a été choisi de manière scientifique et sérieuse, en demandant à plusieurs membres de la rédac de choisir au pif un nombre entre 0 et 100. En bonus, ça fait un effet miroir avec le prix du jeu : 32 - 23)

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Question con sur le marketing pour les nuls: ils l'ont payé cher leur pub, Materiel.net, pour le code promo -5% valable sur novembre-décembre imprimé dans le numéro de mi-janvier?  ::trollface::

----------


## ERISS

> pub Materiel.net, pour le code promo -5% valable sur novembre-décembre imprimé dans le numéro de mi-janvier?


Ah ouais, page 11.
Et au dos du mag', LDLC se déclare déjà meilleur service de l'année 2016.

----------


## yarkagone

Toujours pas dispo chez moi dans le 69.........
Je crois que je lirai le prochain......

----------


## Anonyme112

Toujours pas dispo sur... non plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Cheshire

> Toujours pas dispo sur... non plus


 Il y a un petit rigolo qui a numérisé certaines pages et les a mis en libre accès sur internet au pire. Ici.

----------


## ERISS

Les salauds! La prochaine fois ils numériseront le mag' à la craie sur tableau noir, aucun respect!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ah ouais, page 11.
> Et au dos du mag', LDLC se déclare déjà meilleur service de l'année 2016.


Techniquement c'est pas un mensonge "On est les meilleurs du 01/01 au 15/01. Après on verra"  ::ninja::

----------


## vectra

> Il y a un petit rigolo qui a numérisé certaines pages et les a mis en libre accès sur internet au pire. Ici.





> Star Citizen: on a marché sur la thune


  ::lol::

----------


## Jolaventur

Merde Demasquay

----------


## Bah

Je tiens à dire à Monsieur LFS qu'il va un peu vite en besogne lorsqu'il dit dans son plume pudding sur les cartes 




> Les cartes du monde qu'on trouve dans les jeux de rôle et action-RPG récents ne peuvent en dire autant. A l'heure des marqueurs en surimpression collés à la moindre quête, à quoi servent encore les planisphères ?


Et Witcher 3 nom d'un petit bonhomme ? Dans mon expérience du jeu, la carte fait complètement partie du gameplay. Elle ne se créé pas au fur et à mesure de la découverte du monde et elle n'est pas non plus inutile à cause des marqueurs. Pour peu que l'on ait la décence de jouer sans que les points d'intérêts ne s'inscrivent par magie sur la carte (et encore, la carte reste utile dans ce cas-là), on se retrouve souvent à la consulter pour voir si par hasard y'aurait pas un coin à bandits potentiels un-peu-en-retrait-mais-pas-trop-loin-d'une-route-quand-même. Souvent aussi je la consulte pour repérer des lieux loin de tout qui pourraient bien déceler des trucs sympas. On peut aussi l’utiliser pour se créer un chemin allant de A à B, ne suivant pas les routes et tentant de rendre l'exploration intéressante (ne pas passer 4 fois au même endroit, sortir des sentiers battus etc.). 

Voila, voila, voila. La carte de Witcher est en symbiose avec le monde et le gameplay et me semble un très bon exemple d'une utilisation hyper intéressante d'un artifice obligé.

----------


## Wabbitt

Miracle ! Allez Louia ! Hosannah au plus haut des cieux !
Parution ePresse moins de 10 jours après la version papier introuvable dans un rayon de 100 km !
Nos prières auraient donc été entendues ?
Fini de se faire spoiler le contenu sur le forum pendant 1 mois ou plus ?
Au passage, merci les mecs de vous f... De la g... des râleurs, la vie à la campagne a ses avantages, et aussi ses inconvénients, on est en droit d'être parfois un peu déçus, et de le dire, quoi ?
Surtout que les mauvaises nouvelles, par contre, il n'y a aucun retard...  ::(:

----------


## Manu

Hmmm, vous vous êtes engueulés avec le distributeur ? Ca fait deux numéros que je reçois méchamment à la bourre (toujours pas eu l'actuel d'ailleurs). M'en fous chuis pas quelqu'un de pressé, mais c'est inhabituel, d'où ma question.

----------


## natijah

> Miracle ! Allez Louia ! Hosannah au plus haut des cieux !
> Parution ePresse moins de 10 jours après la version papier introuvable dans un rayon de 100 km !
> Nos prières auraient donc été entendues ?
> Fini de se faire spoiler le contenu sur le forum pendant 1 mois ou plus ?
> Au passage, merci les mecs de vous f... De la g... des râleurs, la vie à la campagne a ses avantages, et aussi ses inconvénients, on est en droit d'être parfois un peu déçus, et de le dire, quoi ?
> Surtout que les mauvaises nouvelles, par contre, il n'y a aucun retard...


Le Canard jeux vidéo parait assez vite en général, c'est le Hardware ou les HS qui traînent des pattes.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Hmmm, vous vous êtes engueulés avec le distributeur ? Ca fait deux numéros que je reçois méchamment à la bourre (toujours pas eu l'actuel d'ailleurs). M'en fous chuis pas quelqu'un de pressé, mais c'est inhabituel, d'où ma question.


Oui, les rouages ont couiné sur les deux derniers numéros. Retour à la normale pour le numéro de 1er Février.
2016, pour les mauvaises langues.  ::P:

----------


## FixB

> En plus d'ePresse, nos magazines sont désormais également sur PressReader: http://www.canardpc.com/canard-pc-co...essreader.html


C'est marrant de vous regarder faire la même erreur que l'industrie musicale et, dans une certaine mesure, que les jeux vidéos bourrés aux DRMs...
Mais bon, je suis optimiste : après avoir fait toutes les boutiques de ventes de revues en ligne (même celles avec les lecteurs les plus pourris), vous y viendrez sûrement aux DRM-free ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Miracle ! Allez Louia ! Hosannah au plus haut des cieux !
> Parution ePresse moins de 10 jours après la version papier introuvable dans un rayon de 100 km !
> Nos prières auraient donc été entendues ?
> Fini de se faire spoiler le contenu sur le forum pendant 1 mois ou plus ?
> Au passage, merci les mecs de vous f... De la g... des râleurs, la vie à la campagne a ses avantages, et aussi ses inconvénients, on est en droit d'être parfois un peu déçus, et de le dire, quoi ?
> Surtout que les mauvaises nouvelles, par contre, il n'y a aucun retard...


J'ai habité pendant presque 30 ans en campagne, je n'avais aucun mal à trouver des revues à 15-20Km à la ronde dans le pire des cas, CPC compris.
C'est pas la campagne que t'habites, c'est une terre désolée.  ::P:

----------


## Flad

> J'ai habité pendant presque 30 ans en campagne, je n'avais aucun mal à trouver des revues à 15-20Km à la ronde dans le pire des cas, CPC compris.
> C'est pas la campagne que t'habites, c'est une terre désolée.


Je suis obligé de plussoyer ce monsieur machin là. 
J'ai découvert CPC à Guéret mec, t'entends ?! Guéret ! La Creuse ! 
 :Emo:   :Emo:   :Emo:   :Emo:

----------


## Wabbitt

> J'ai habité pendant presque 30 ans en campagne, je n'avais aucun mal à trouver des revues à 15-20Km à la ronde dans le pire des cas, CPC compris.
> C'est pas la campagne que t'habites, c'est une terre désolée.


Tu ne devais pas habiter les Alpes de Haute-Provence, au fin fond de la Vallée du Jabron, avec 30 bornes de virages sans visibilité pour parvenir à la nationale. :Gerbe: 
Et puis 100 bornes j'ai peut-être un peu exagéré ; 95 tout au plus.
Heureusement, il y a des avantages, et Internet est parvenu jusqu'à nous.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Beh quand on veut vivre au calme et reclus du monde, bizarrement on se retrouve au calme et reclus du monde  ::ninja::

----------


## Manu

> Oui, les rouages ont couiné sur les deux derniers numéros. Retour à la normale pour le numéro de 1er Février.
> 2016, pour les mauvaises langues.


Ah fort bien. Vous avez réglé ça diplomatiquement, avec des chaînes de moto ? :D

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Naaaan, WD40 direct dans le nez, c'est plus humain.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Tu ne devais pas habiter les Alpes de Haute-Provence, au fin fond de la Vallée du Jabron, avec 30 bornes de virages sans visibilité pour parvenir à la nationale.
> Et puis 100 bornes j'ai peut-être un peu exagéré ; 95 tout au plus.
> Heureusement, il y a des avantages, et Internet est parvenu jusqu'à nous.


Ah ! Pour aller y traîner régulièrement (j'avais un ami qui faisait pénitence, pardon, agriculteur bio à Curel) je dois confirmer : je ne pensais même pas qu'il y ait du courant électrique pour faire tourner les PCs dans la vallée du Jabron  ::): .

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ce site est vraiment super !


C'est pas faux, merci à toi de nous le rappeler, on l'oublie parfois  ::):

----------


## Wabbitt

> Ah ! Pour aller y traîner régulièrement (j'avais un ami qui faisait pénitence, pardon, agriculteur bio à Curel) je dois confirmer : je ne pensais même pas qu'il y ait du courant électrique pour faire tourner les PCs dans la vallée du Jabron .



Tu as raison, ils nous ont branchés avant-hier.  :^_^:

----------


## Djinn42

J'avais lâché un peu la lecture de ce monument du journalisme total. Honte à moi. Mais des fois, il faut savoir prendre de la distance pour mieux se retrouver.

Et puis la couv' avec le Dossier Star Citizen m'a accroché l'oeil cette semaine. Mention spécial à Couly, la grande classe.

A ça je rajoute mes compliments pour le dossier en question. Le seul travail de journalisme honnête sans virer à l'aigreur d'un "J'aime pas pour me démarquer".

Du coup, avec le test de Homeworld : Desert of Kharak* dans le prochain numéro, je replonge. Avec détachement ceci dit. Oh et puis merde.

Content de vous trouver toujours là. La forme ?

-------

(*) Après un remake HD très réussi de mon point de vue, j'en attends beaucoup en terme d'histoire. Le trailer semble promettre une trame narrative un peu soignée et pas juste un RTS pas spatial. Par contre, pourquoi une si grosse config ?

PS. Il picole le gars des soldes chez Materiel.net avec ses bons de -5% valable jusqu'au 02/12/2015 dans le numéro du 15/01/2016 en page 11.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Content de vous trouver toujours là. La forme ?


Boh écoute, un peu ballonné mais ça va. Et toi?

----------


## LePok

Bravo pour le dossier Star Citizen les gars, un must !
Sortira, sortira pas... ou du mois, sortira jouable et à peu près fini ou complètement bancal, l'avenir le dira... en tout cas votre dossier relate très bien l'épopée !

----------


## vectra

Sympa le dossier, mais bon, pas mal de suppositions je trouve.
Ceci dit, assez pour matérialiser une inquiétude légitime.

Par contre, Fishbone a été vraiment fantastique. Comme souvent, mon auteur favori  ::love::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Mais bon, je suis optimiste : après avoir fait toutes les boutiques de ventes de revues en ligne (même celles avec les lecteurs les plus pourris), vous y viendrez sûrement aux DRM-free ?


Probablement pas avant que le journal ne soit mort, ce qui arrivera plus lentement si on ne distribue pas le journal gratuitement (d'après nos calculs de gens idiots qui n'y connaissent rien).

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Probablement pas avant que le journal ne soit mort, ce qui arrivera plus lentement si on ne distribue pas le journal gratuitement (d'après nos calculs de gens idiots qui n'y connaissent rien).


Ivan, tu mérites vraiment ton pseudo, quel grand malade tu es d'avoir des pensées pareilles!

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Probablement pas avant que le journal ne soit mort, ce qui arrivera plus lentement si on ne distribue pas le journal gratuitement (d'après nos calculs de gens idiots qui n'y connaissent rien).


Vaut mieux tabler sur 3 mois.

----------


## fenerio

Bonjour, 
Je suis trop heureux que vous ayez mis également une publicité en page 11 de materiel.net.
Savoir qu'on peut avoir une réduction de 5% jusqu'au 2 décembre 2015... dans un magasine de 2016... heu...
Je sors ma DeLorean !! En avant Marty!

----------

